# Vario for Tool Application



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Be great if I could get some feed back here.
Had quite a few testers ask about vario for the tools.

Would like to see some opinions on what the best set up times would be for using fast setting compound in the Box ie. 90 180 240. this would be great for mixing up a 55Lb. bag which you could do 1600 to 2000 sq/ft before cleaning and mixing. These are my thoughts.


Also what your thoughts are on Vario air dry? (Also meaning no tape)
This meaning all purpose mud no tape.

We have done a couple of joints with the 45min this was actually to test after set up how easy it would be to clean. I let the mud set up in the box 45 min and washed it out with a hose. But I had sprayed the box with non-sticking pam first. naturally without butter. Actually the second joint we did went on in 1 coat. I pulled the GC super over to inspect because I could not believe it myself.


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

I just used the 45 minute on a 300 sheeter.I did the butts and headers with paper tape because my hanger ,no compredo about v ing them ,besides the way i do them with the boxes is pretty fast.after that i boxed the flats with vario and only wiped down as needed,(they looked just like i boxed over taped flats)Then i ran angles.Works great and i saved a bunch of flat taping time !I would like to see longer set times. I,v boxed lots of hot mud over glas tape using the same system and 90 minute has served me well.Its enouph time to do a lot of boxing and after an hr and a half its time for a rest anyway.I,v boxed 110 and 220 before and its nice ,but if you need that much time , just use regular mud an cruse along normaly my 13 year old is,nt here or i could show the pics i took,maybe later.I would be interested in a tapeless pre mix Vario, if it does not crack!


----------

